# THE BEST X-MAS CARD EVER!



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

My husband and i spent a couple of hours last night doing a professional photo shoot of ALL of our kitties (well, almost all) and our one pooch in x-mas garb. It was the BIGGEST pain in the butt ever, the lights were got, the backdrop was getting all crunched up.

Anyways, my husband is pretty darn good at photoshop, but you all have to know, those costumes are REALLY on my cats


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

That's very cute.  They're all adorable!
The tiger striped cat that's sitting down looks a LOT like a cat that showed up at my door. I call her Rawr, and she LOVES attention. If you were petting her and you stop, she'll bite you to get you to start again. I love that cat. 

You need to get some hedgie shots in a card like that too!


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

I REALLY wated a hedgie shot in there, but the timing just wasnt right.. he JUST got our guy and i didnt want to put him through the stress of the lighting and possibly a santa hat  just two days after he came to our house.. 

The one sitting down is named SQUIRT and she is SUCH a princess. She is VERY demanding of attention, even from our dog.. He will be rubbing her face all over the dog and if he turns away from her, she smacks him on the ear... 

I think thats why he looks so tortured in the pics. 1 dog and 6 cats..


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow! What a great photo!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Poor puppy. Hehe.
I understand not wanting to stress your hedgie out at this point. Just keep in mind that next year hedgie shots should be a #1 priority.


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

Yea.. I will DEFINITELY be getting some awesome x-mas shots of the hedgie, we will be doing an ENTIRE calendar with him.. i have some good ideas..


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats so cool!! I love the dogs expression, its adorable! like 'yep, They put a santa hat on me, and yes I'm wearing a beard. I'm the cutest santa you'll ever see!" And the kittie with the tinsle is soo cute, looking at it like 'hu, this is rather sparkly. I kinda like it'
I wanted to do one of my hedgie too, but the whole jazz about getting her in the right light, with christmas stuff and a good background lol I know she wouldnt stand for it too long, and she's already made a point of stealing tinsle and running away with it. :lol: Its cute, she takes one end and just books it down the hall way, and in to the kitchen, all you see is this little prickly thing scittering around the corner with a snakey trail of roughly 5 feet worth of tinsle. Maybe I'll get a picture of that!  
I do have an idea of putting a bunch of scrap wrapping paper down and letting her go wild with it, and just snapping a bunch of focused in pictures. I dont know, you could try that? Its not as cute as a santa hat though.


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

THAT IS SOO CUTE!! i neve thought about giving paper type goods to my hedgie to have him run around with.. I cant WAIT to see pictures.. you BETTER postthem

And that kitty with the tinsel/garland.. dont tell the others, but she is my favorite.. She is my little follower.. she follows me EVERYWHERE around the house,a nd comes when i call her name..a nd even though shes not really a cuddler, she is the BEST cuddler when i am not feeling well.. She knows


----------

